# Oase 850 bio master



## tdc999 (26 Dec 2020)

Hi     
I have the Oase 850 filter up and running and all is OK.

I want to check on the pre filter soon.
I cannot find the info as to whether the pump needs to be unplugged from the mains before removing the filter.
My thoughts are yes.
Any help on this appreciated.


----------



## Sammy Islam (26 Dec 2020)

tdc999 said:


> Hi
> I have the Oase 850 filter up and running and all is OK.
> 
> I want to check on the pre filter soon.
> ...


Yeah pretty sure. I turn off the filter, close the input/output, then slide open and remove prefilter.


----------



## Raws69 (26 Dec 2020)

Hi

i have the 600t, as Sammy states you need to switch off the thermo (if you gave this) for 5 mins, then the pump.  Then unlock the in/out which closes off the tubes, then unlock the pre-filter.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (26 Dec 2020)

You can try it running but I bet it will be messy 

Greetz, Luciën.


----------



## tdc999 (27 Dec 2020)

Hi
thanks for the replies.

I thought there may have been some mechanism that shuts off the water when the pre- filter is unlocked.
I was wondering, the tank has been running for 11 days should I leave cleaning the filter for a while.


----------



## Raws69 (27 Dec 2020)

My routine, is pre filter weekly and then give the full filter a clean every month, with tubing glassware etc.


----------



## Sammy Islam (27 Dec 2020)

tdc999 said:


> Hi
> thanks for the replies.
> 
> I thought there may have been some mechanism that shuts off the water when the pre- filter is unlocked.
> I was wondering, the tank has been running for 11 days should I leave cleaning the filter for a while.


If its all new and you are cycling etc then i wouldn't clean the main filter for atleast a month probably 2. you can clean the prefilter whenever you want, but until your plants are growing well and fish are happy i wouln't clean inside.


----------



## Lusitanos67 (10 Jan 2021)

Hi,

Do you know the real flow (L/h) from biomaster 850 ?   

Thank you


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jan 2021)

Probably around 650 L/H.


----------

